# GPU Sagging, it really bugs me, anyone else?



## rprice06

in a recent article on Max PC I have seen a sagging card which reminds me of all the sagging GPU's out there,
this looks horrible to me and I'm sure I'm not the only one that doesnt like this, I really doubt that we will see GPU failure because of it or even MOBO's Warping but aesthetically it really bugs me.

Examples:




I know these arent the greatest examples but I've seen it a lot, do they make braces or does someone have pointers for securing these cards better? It bugs the crap out of me


----------



## Philbar71

I hate that look as well. I always tried to use the power cable to help hold up the card.

You could use something like Scythes Ninja Wire

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/pc-accessory/ninja-wire.html


----------



## nbmjhk6

There is this: http://www.powercolor.com/Global/products_Accessories_features.asp?id=1

Seems promising.


----------



## Princess Garnet

My previous GeForce 8800 GT did this. It was an MSI one with a custom dual slot cooling solution, not the standard reference design. It never caused anything but it bothered me, especially since it tended to hang down quite a fair bit. GPUs are probably bigger/larger/heavier than plug in adapter cards were meant to be.


----------



## pengs

You can string your PCI power connectors above the GPU and with just a little bit of tension it should even out the right side of the board.
Backplates are a perma fix though.


----------



## NateN34

GPU backplate.


----------



## xPrestonn

Weird, the asus DCUII and higher end cards are supposed to have a brace specifically to prevent this kind of thing.

Not making me too thrilled either, since I just won one of those 580s....


----------



## mingqi53

I usually hold it as horizontal as possible, then screw in the screws extra tight to keep it in place. Rather than paying for a solution, you could just get a thick tall piece of plastic to keep it upright.


----------



## Domino

Looks to be more of a case issue then the card issue. The motherboard and case are not aligned well.

I don't know if the brace would help.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> You can string your PCI power connectors above the GPU and with just a little bit of tension it should even out the right side of the board.
> Backplates are a perma fix though.


The 580 DCUII has a backplate and a brace on it and is visibly sagging in that picture.


----------



## Metaldude

DCII sags horribly, even with the backplate. I went for the ugly but effective solution and tied it to the top of my case using some fishing line. Feed it through the mesh and pull until the card is just above level then tie it off, the slack when you let go should leave it level.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metaldude*
> 
> DCII sags horribly, even with the backplate. I went for the ugly but effective solution and tied it to the top of my case using some fishing line. Feed it through the mesh and pull until the card is just above level then tie it off, the slack when you let go should leave it level.


I'll probably end up rigging it in a similar method. Perhaps something more elegant


----------



## homestyle

This is what I've done. In my case, it is more about looks as the shaman cooler weights almost as much as most cpu tower coolers. I use 1 chopsticks for the actual cooler/card and then another set for the tail end of the card.

Without the support, the card sags WAY too much. The cooler and fan weigh a lot.

Looks terrible, but the sagging looks way worse.


----------



## Yottie

Here is my two solutions to that issue. I have a Asus 570 gtx directcu ii which is what I did it on. I will provide the 2nd picture later on today. This first fix is base on having a Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4 LGA 1155 Z68 ATX Intel Motherboard and a bracket from home depot and two very small screws. Some flat black spray paint. I hope the picture helps. This way is harder.

http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/7236/gpuholdingbracket.jpg

http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/1794/gpuwithnolean.jpg

The second way to stop the leaning on a Asus 570 gtx directcu ii is with a sharpie pen cap cut to size. This is very easy to do. I cut off about 3/8 of an inch from the top of the sharpie and put it between the power input and the metal case of the GPU


----------



## AsylumSatellite

This is one of the reasons I got a rotated case


----------



## viper522

You can pull some copper wire from inside a network cable and use it to hang the card or the PCIE power cables.


----------



## jivenjune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*
> 
> I'll probably end up rigging it in a similar method. Perhaps something more elegant


Cut a chopstick to the exact size you need it to be to balance out your card from sagging then paint it black. Any stick will do, actually.


----------



## AaronGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsylumSatellite*
> 
> This is one of the reasons I got a rotated case


WoW rotated case is far from being cheap, I am glad the cases last longer then any other computer component. Do you like your case?


----------



## jellis142

Hmm... awkward...

With all three screws securely fastened, I notice very little sag, even with power cables dangling.


----------



## Skrillex

My DCUII does this bad also doesn't bother me to no end but is annoying still.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingqi53*
> 
> I usually hold it as horizontal as possible, then screw in the screws extra tight to keep it in place.


This doesn't really help. The problem is that it's only being held in place by the slot and that one contact point where the screw is. The cooler can weigh enough to pull the card down on the opposite end(s), causing a sag.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Looks to be more of a case issue then the card issue. The motherboard and case are not aligned well.
> I don't know if the brace would help.


My old video card sagged. My current one does not. It's the card, not the case.

The old and new cards for reference...










The old card in the case... (and that was back when I got it; I believe it may have been slightly worse after years of having it)


----------



## AsylumSatellite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronGR*
> 
> WoW rotated case is far from being cheap, I am glad the cases last longer then any other computer component. Do you like your case?


I do indeed, it keeps everything nice and cool, and looks good doing it.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

I've been using various items to prop up my graphics cards for years...even before they started getting really big I had sag since I've been water cooling my GPUs for a long time.


----------



## NKrader

this is why I run an fx5200


----------



## raiderxx

Fixed.


----------



## Artikbot

I used a stick to hold my 5870 from sagging









It wasn't sagged, mine was completely bent.


----------



## nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yottie*
> 
> Here is my two solutions to that issue. I have a Asus 570 gtx directcu ii which is what I did it on. I will provide the 2nd picture later on today. This first fix is base on having a Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4 LGA 1155 Z68 ATX Intel Motherboard and a bracket from home depot and two very small screws. Some flat black spray paint. I hope the picture helps. This way is harder.
> http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/7236/gpuholdingbracket.jpg
> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/1794/gpuwithnolean.jpg
> The second way to stop the leaning on a Asus 570 gtx directcu ii is with a sharpie pen cap cut to size. This is very easy to do. I cut off about 3/8 of an inch from the top of the sharpie and put it between the power input and the metal case of the GPU


The solution in that first pic is ideal. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx*
> 
> 
> Fixed.


i love my raven =]


----------



## nz3777

If u have an open sata port under your gpu just cut off the head off a sata cable and stick it in the port,. It will support thr card just fine.....it worked quite well for my card! I did a small illustration describing how i did mine


----------

